

Show HN: yabs.io - yet another bookmarking service? - cyj
https://yabs.io/

======
cyj
No perfect bookmarking service, here is my homebrew:

\- hierarchical tags and faceted tag browsing

\- clip content instead of just saving urls which mean you can save mutli
parts of the content with different tags.

\- oembed

\- shuffle clips to recall old memories

------
mediochrea
Looks really interesting! Just wanted to let you know that if you decline the
permission request when signing in for the first time, you get the 500 error.

~~~
cyj
thanks for the update, I presumed that no one will choose 'cancel' on
authorization through google. But why you decline the request? just because I
collect your email address which will be required in traditional sign in
process? anyway, I fixed the bug, and remove view email address permission on
sign in request.

~~~
mediochrea
Haha, no, it's just that I had simply forgotten to log out of my work account.

